# 2005 Gordon Waterman 18



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Beautiful skiff! I own a side console 06 with an F60 and I would 100% modify the hatches to open towards the stern along with replacing the springs with shocks. Another change I’ve wanted to make to mine is moving my starting battery up to the bow, as having it out back makes her list. 

These Waterman are super capable skiffs, there’s not much that they can’t do. Enjoy!


----------



## Rk_1234 (Jun 23, 2017)

great rig. was following your earlier thread when you were looking for a waterman to see what might get posted. I'm trying to find a Gordon or Hell's waterman with a tunnel. Love the colors on that Chittum look forward to seeing pics of the upgrades. I'm a big fan of finding older boats and upgrading them.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet sled


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Nice looking skiff!
Sux some of these get print through from the coring. I had a Lostmen that you could see every core joint down the side. I had a bud that had a old Shipoke. And his deck looked like yours. Once Tom reskids the deck it will never print through again. And will be good for a decade or more. Nice color choice as well. I love the clean solid color like Chittums. The multicolor slicks are too cluttered/busy looking to me.
Is there no bulkhead in front of the live well? That would be good to add one and glass it in. Make it look newer and cleaner.
I actually like the hatch layout. It works better on the boat when it matters most. My 01 Guide was laid out similar. And was never that big a deal to me. Maybe just add some friction hinges. Or reconfiguring the strut out of the way. That would aid in access. 
But all that is cosmetic. You could just fish the hell out of it as for several years.

That’s a boat you will hold onto for a while.👍


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

jonny said:


> Nice looking skiff!
> Sux some of these get print through from the coring. I had a Lostmen that you could see every core joint down the side. I had a bud that had a old Shipoke. And his deck looked like yours. Once Tom reskids the deck it will never print through again. And will be good for a decade or more. Nice color choice as well. I love the clean solid color like Chittums. The multicolor slicks are too cluttered/busy looking to me.
> I actually like the hatch layout. It works better on the boat when it matters most. My 01 Guide was laid out similar. And was never that big a deal to me.
> That’s a boat you will hold onto for a while.👍


Thank you! Yeah, once resprayed it will look solid. It definitely is exaggerated in the pic from the poling platform (filter, lighting, aperture setting on the camera) and not as bad in person, but something I want taken care of and have redone more so as the nonskid is just worn down from being older.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice! Maybe consider alternatives to powder coating--Rhino Lining, etc.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

New bolt on cushions from Cass at New Moon Upholstery are installed. These things are super solid and Im really liking the 3 tone color scheme.


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

ElLobo said:


> New to me Gordon Waterman 18 owner here. I wanted to show off my new sled and start a thread so I can put all my mod/upgrades in one place and keep everything orderly.
> 
> The boat is 2005 Gordon Waterman 18 and is hull #8 built under Toms guidance.
> Yamaha 70TLR 2-smoke
> ...


Nice ride!


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Need - Want….Super Cool‼


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Boat got some 2021 ponies and a new Uflex steering system this week.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

ElLobo said:


> Boat got some 2021 ponies and a new Uflex steering system this week.
> 
> View attachment 186232
> 
> View attachment 186233


VERY NICE!


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Switched to a Odyssey PC1200 battery for cranking/house. Added two Relion RB52 Lithiums for the TM, all moved to the front hatch to clean up the rear starboard hatch and put some weight forward. All in all ended up only adding about 8 pounds in battery weight over my original setup but have 40 more Ah on the TM batteries. New Custom battery tray with engraved Gordon Logo and New Waterman Motor strap.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks great! What prop are you running? Did you make a change after moving the batteries to the front hatch? Also curious about your back rest--more pictures? Can you raise it? Is it substantial enough to use as a step up? If you switch the hatch layout to open from the stern to the bow, will you still be able to use it?


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> Looks great! What prop are you running? Did you make a change after moving the batteries to the front hatch? Also curious about your back rest--more pictures? Can you raise it? Is it substantial enough to use as a step up? If you switch the hatch layout to open from the stern to the bow, will you still be able to use it?


Running the PowerTech SCD3 17p. I need to change to the 16p now that I have an extra 300 rpm to work with on the F70. I haven't ran it yet with the battery change but hoping the weight distribution forward and out of the rear hatch will kill a little bit of the porpoising/lessen how much I need to run the trim tabs as well has reduce the list to starboard it had when the house battery was in the rear starboard hatch. The back rest does fold out of the way and is used as a step up to the platform, I wouldn't have a boat without it now. Makes life easy getting up and down and can be moved out of the way when fishing from the back deck. I do believe I would still be able to use the hatches if switched from stern to bow instead of inside to outside. I currently have to lift the step out of the way to access them now. A stern to bow setup would allow me to get into them a little without lifting the step I believe. Next on the list is to go from the hatch hinge straps to piano hinges and clean up the deck a little. Non skid and some fiberglass repairs coming down the road soon. Then blacking the poling platform, wheel, and front porch metal with textured back powedercoat and she'll be done for awhile. 🤞


Heres some shots of the step/backrest folded up and down. I can take some better close ups tomorrow.


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Lol what that booty do


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

ElLobo said:


> Running the PowerTech SCD3 17p. I need to change to the 16p now that I have an extra 300 rpm to work with on the F70. I haven't ran it yet with the battery change but hoping the weight distribution forward and out of the rear hatch will kill a little bit of the porpoising/lessen how much I need to run the trim tabs as well has reduce the list to starboard it had when the house battery was in the rear starboard hatch. The back rest does fold out of the way and is used as a step up to the platform, I wouldn't have a boat without it now. Makes life easy getting up and down and can be moved out of the way when fishing from the back deck. I do believe I would still be able to use the hatches if switched from stern to bow instead of inside to outside. I currently have to lift the step out of the way to access them now. A stern to bow setup would allow me to get into them a little without lifting the step I believe. Next on the list is to go from the hatch hinge straps to piano hinges and clean up the deck a little. Non skid and some fiberglass repairs coming down the road soon. Then blacking the poling platform, wheel, and front porch metal with textured back powedercoat and she'll be done for awhile. 🤞
> 
> 
> Heres some shots of the step/backrest folded up and down. I can take some better close ups tomorrow.
> ...


Yes, they are weight sensitive and very trim tab sensitive. Mine also lists to starboard side at times. I'd love to have a backrest on mine, just need someone to figure out how to make it work as the extension from the poling platform to the proper position to support the captain and other passenger needs to be rather long. My platform is also black powder coated, so I guess it would have to be redone if I were to add a back rest.


----------



## Fishing123455Y (Jan 7, 2022)

So cool


----------



## Cassio (Dec 12, 2021)

Sweet rig! New Moon does some quality work.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Sent out my metal bits to be shot with black LineX Ultra at Sarasota Linex and laminated a new carbon shelf to replace the old one. Cant wait to see the boat all blacked out!


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Platform is coated and I cant wait to get it mounted, just need to get it back from Florida. Glassed a carbon layer to the bottom of my poling platform lid as well. She's coming together!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Looking great man! I Line-X'd my casting platform and grab bar...such great stuff!


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Water Bound said:


> Looking great man! I Line-X'd my casting platform and grab bar...such great stuff!


Has it held up pretty good? I did a bunch of research on LineX and powder coat and landed on LineX hoping it would hold up better and could also touch it up down the road vs re-powder coat when it begins to scratch/chip/peel.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Mine has held up great, no worries about dings/chips or scratches. It has been perfect for the grab bar. 
You made the wise choice, powder coat sucks! 



ElLobo said:


> Has it held up pretty good? I did a bunch of research on LineX and powder coat and landed on LineX hoping it would hold up better and could also touch it up down the road vs re-powder coat when it begins to scratch/chip/peel.


----------



## whaler76 (Apr 7, 2014)

ElLobo said:


> Platform is coated and I cant wait to get it mounted, just need to get it back from Florida. Glassed a carbon layer to the bottom of my poling platform lid as well. She's coming together!
> 
> View attachment 197269


I'm assuming that bottom piece is your console shelf/extension? Is there a piece of starboard that goes on the top side? How does it mount to that piece? I'm looking at having one of these built but Bluepoint Fab has been difficult to communicate with. Going to try and get one built local in Houston/Galveston Area.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

whaler76 said:


> I'm assuming that bottom piece is your console shelf/extension? Is there a piece of starboard that goes on the top side? How does it mount to that piece? I'm looking at having one of these built but Bluepoint Fab has been difficult to communicate with. Going to try and get one built local in Houston/Galveston Area.


Its flipped upside down in that picture. No starboard just about 1/4 thick fiberglass plate (the white one with holes) was 4200'd to the top of the extension/self. I made the carbon one to the same thickness and will replace the white one. It's much stiffer than the original glass one. You could also leave it flipped like in the picture and have it be more of a catch all shelf, Ive seen it done that way before also.


----------



## whaler76 (Apr 7, 2014)

ElLobo said:


> Its flipped upside down in that picture. No starboard just about 1/4 thick fiberglass plate (the white one with holes) was 4200'd to the top of the extension/self. I made the carbon one to the same thickness and will replace the white one. It's much stiffer than the original glass one. You could also leave it flipped like in the picture and have it be more of a catch all shelf, Ive seen it done that way before also.


I wonder if anyone has fab'd up a similar console extension completely out of carbon, I thought about trying that instead of getting one built out of aluminum.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

You could but the cost and labor would be extensive. If you laminated a thick enough sheet you could do it and maybe attach it with some sort of L bracket/angle bracket underneath to the console. Would have to find a creative way to hide the screws/bolts but its a neat Idea


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Got everything back from Sarasota LineX this weekend and put the boat back together. Made a weekend out of it and went to Boca Grande and fished a bit too after picking up the parts. I can’t say enough good things about Brian at Sarasota LineX, they are truly the best in the business for marine LineX applications! Had them coat my poling platform, console shelf, rod holder, grab handles and cup holder. Also installed a 6ft Powerpole and upgraded to the Simrad EVO3 9" on a Balzout mount. Here’s some pics of the finished product and a little bit of the action I got into in BG. Will get some glamour shots of the boat this weekend on the water.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

@NSBHeron


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks really sharp! I didn't realize you were an SC guy, I'll have to keep an eye out.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

bryson said:


> Looks really sharp! I didn't realize you were an SC guy, I'll have to keep an eye out.


Yeah man based out of Isle of Palms. Would love to check your build out sometime!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Love the knob on the wheel lol!


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

rovster said:


> Love the knob on the wheel lol!


Keeps me humble cause the fish give you the finger more often than not!


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

That looks great! I am planning to do the same when the aluminum on my boat starts to look tired. That carbon wheel though...


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

ReelFisher said:


> That looks great! I am planning to do the same when the aluminum on my boat starts to look tired. That carbon wheel though...


Thanks man, shed about 6 pounds off the console with the wheel.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking CLEAN! Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

black turned out amazing, always like seeing surfboards in the garage


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

😍 She’s looking sharp!!! Love the black out look. I gotta join the club and add a backrest to my Waterman.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

ElLobo said:


> Thanks man, shed about 6 pounds off the console with the wheel.


That carbon wheel is insane, killer rig , looks great


----------



## blpthree (Aug 19, 2021)

Looks so sick. Nice work dude!


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Got some water shots from the beach a week ago, added a new yamaha binnacle as well. She feels like a 2022 now. A little TLC in May from boys at HB then she's done.


----------



## JoseC (Oct 20, 2013)

She's looking clean


----------



## SaltwaterEmpire (Dec 30, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## SISW (Apr 21, 2011)

ElLobo said:


> New to me Gordon Waterman 18 owner here. I wanted to show off my new sled and start a thread so I can put all my mod/upgrades in one place and keep everything orderly.
> 
> The boat is 2005 Gordon Waterman 18 and is hull #8 built under Toms guidance.
> Yamaha 70TLR 2-smoke
> ...


Super clean!


----------



## SISW (Apr 21, 2011)

ElLobo said:


> Got everything back from Sarasota LineX this weekend and put the boat back together. Made a weekend out of it and went to Boca Grande and fished a bit too after picking up the parts. I can’t say enough good things about Brian at Sarasota LineX, they are truly the best in the business for marine LineX applications! Had them coat my poling platform, console shelf, rod holder, grab handles and cup holder. Also installed a 6ft Powerpole and upgraded to the Simrad EVO3 9" on a Balzout mount. Here’s some pics of the finished product and a little bit of the action I got into in BG. Will get some glamour shots of the boat this weekend on the water.
> View attachment 197773
> 
> View attachment 197772
> ...


Very thoughtful layout. Like the carbon wheel.


----------



## andrewjn (Sep 25, 2009)

Great looking setup!


----------



## CJ Peppe (9 mo ago)

ElLobo said:


> New to me Gordon Waterman 18 owner here. I wanted to show off my new sled and start a thread so I can put all my mod/upgrades in one place and keep everything orderly.
> 
> The boat is 2005 Gordon Waterman 18 and is hull #8 built under Toms guidance.
> Yamaha 70TLR 2-smoke
> ...


Awesome boat, whats the beam?


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

Miss my 06 everyday


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Well some solutions end up creating new problems... after getting the platform coated I could no longer use clamp on rod holders or would risk marring the coating. After some thinking on a way to quickly be able to mount rod holders when bait fishing (I know...) and be able to remove for the clean look and less tangles if ever fly fishing from the poling platform, I decided to use the existing sissy bar shotgun tubes to design a rod rack around. Many thanks to @Tigweld who made the idea come to life and I couldn't be more stoked on the level of metal fab craftsmanship he delivered! Marc nailed exactly was I was envisioning, perfect fitment and design clearing the power pole and anchor light as well. Big smart/dumb silver fish here we come.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

Looks like this problem created an even better solution. Marc has done a few things for me on my skiff and he is the man!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Perfect for that Kingfish trolling...
Marc is very skilled!


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

ReelFisher said:


> Looks like this problem created an even better solution. Marc has done a few things for me on my skiff and he is the man!


Yeah I'm hoping it's the right solution. Marc is an awesome guy, showed me his skiff he built and was a great to work with on this idea of mine.


----------



## Tarpon2023 (8 mo ago)

Great job!


----------



## fattypoon (Aug 24, 2015)

ElLobo said:


> Switched to a Odyssey PC1200 battery for cranking/house. Added two Relion RB52 Lithiums for the TM, all moved to the front hatch to clean up the rear starboard hatch and put some weight forward. All in all ended up only adding about 8 pounds in battery weight over my original setup but have 40 more Ah on the TM batteries. New Custom battery tray with engraved Gordon Logo and New Waterman Motor strap.
> 
> View attachment 187365
> 
> ...





ElLobo said:


> Switched to a Odyssey PC1200 battery for cranking/house. Added two Relion RB52 Lithiums for the TM, all moved to the front hatch to clean up the rear starboard hatch and put some weight forward. All in all ended up only adding about 8 pounds in battery weight over my original setup but have 40 more Ah on the TM batteries. New Custom battery tray with engraved Gordon Logo and New Waterman Motor strap.
> 
> View attachment 187365
> 
> ...


Where did you get that Black waterman transom plate ? The skiff looks nice .


----------



## emilio19 (5 mo ago)

Sweet ride man


----------



## emilio19 (5 mo ago)

Nice ride!!


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Skiff was dropped off yesterday at the motherland for a refurb, switching up some colors as well while down there. Got to see some sweet boats getting finished and even a secret project HB looks to be moving forward with. I'll try to keep pic updates coming as they come to me.


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

Ole girl is almost done! Hopefully picking her up in a few days. 2005 ---> 2022!


----------

